# Say No to Cadbury Merging with Nestle



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: the old onesare the best mate


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

the 80's were awesome, nice to relive some of the jokes of that era.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought they were being bought by Kraft :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You really had me worried for a moment there! Having boycotted any Nestle related product for years the prospect of them buying Cadbury's would mean I would hardly be able to buy any snack food at all.

Glad it was just a joke.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: the old onesare the best mate


I am Mr Current Affairs mate what you talkin abaaaat :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## bhalentina (Feb 15, 2010)

Why do Cadbury Crunchie's always have the bit of hard honeycomb? One side is always harder, tougher honeycomb! Why? Why can't they make the entire thing all light? Any one know? Is this a choice by Cadbury or is it part of the manufacture?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bhalentina said:


> Why do Cadbury Crunchie's always have the bit of hard honeycomb? One side is always harder, tougher honeycomb! Why? Why can't they make the entire thing all light? Any one know? Is this a choice by Cadbury or is it part of the manufacture?


What an extremely random first post :lol:

Buggered if I know is my answer 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

bhalentina said:


> Why do Cadbury Crunchie's always have the bit of hard honeycomb? One side is always harder, tougher honeycomb! Why? Why can't they make the entire thing all light? Any one know? Is this a choice by Cadbury or is it part of the manufacture?


http://www.successtheory.com/


----------

